
Why We’re Stuck in an Abusive Relationship with Our Phones - chrysb
https://medium.com/@chrysb/why-we-re-stuck-in-an-abusive-relationship-with-our-phones-12787406c473
======
jamiequint
I know its not the main point but I love the subtle call-out of Twitter here.
Twitter notifications are definitely desperate. The thing they do where they
keep re-activating follow and RT notifications you've already cleared on the
app is so obnoxious.

Twitter needs to learn that hacks don't improve product engagement, improving
the product improves product engagement.

